
Deliberate Practice – Where Self-reflection, Work Ethic and Ambition Meet - zackattack
http://www.openeducation.net/2008/11/02/deliberate-practice-%E2%80%93-where-self-reflection-work-ethic-and-ambition-meet/
======
tokenadult
Link to the underlying researcher's summary of his own research:

[http://www.psy.fsu.edu/faculty/ericsson/ericsson.exp.perf.ht...](http://www.psy.fsu.edu/faculty/ericsson/ericsson.exp.perf.html)

Link to his most famous paper (on another college professor's, not the
author's, site):

[http://projects.ict.usc.edu/itw/gel/EricssonDeliberatePracti...](http://projects.ict.usc.edu/itw/gel/EricssonDeliberatePracticePR93.pdf)

~~~
timwiseman
This particular article is a summary of a summary of real research. It is
still well worth reading, but thank you for providing the links to the
underlying research and for someone that wants the article this article was
based on it is at:

[http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/21/magazines/fortune/talent_col...](http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/21/magazines/fortune/talent_colvin.fortune/index.htm)

as referenced in the original article.

------
scott_s
A brief article on someone who I think exemplifies this approach, but most of
you have never heard of: [http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/Danaher-a-
Behind-the-Sc...](http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/Danaher-a-Behind-the-
Scenes-Sage-for-St-Pierre-Others-23270)

John Danaher is a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt under Renzo Gracie who trains
and teaches in NYC at Renzo's school. Everyone who rolls with him - including
other black belts, some world champions - are amazed with his abilities. I've
had the privilege of attending a class taught by him, and it was immediately
obvious that this man knows BJJ like few others.

A quote from the article:

 _Danaher remains [Renzo Gracie's] most prolific instructor and regularly
spends upwards of 12 to 14 hours per day at his Manhattan academy teaching
classes and private sessions. Gracie hinted at Danaher’s unquenchable thirst.

“When Johnny first came in here, he was like 250 [pounds]; he was a real
monster. He was lifting weights every day, you know, like a bodybuilder,”
Gracie says. “Now, he does jiu-jitsu every day; we can’t get him out of here.
I think he would come in on Christmas if we would let him.”_

